# Fritz!Card PCI & Windows XP?



## randomize (8. Juli 2004)

Guten Abend,

Soeben dachte ich mir, ich könnte mal wieder meine Fritz!Card einbauen, allerdings erscheint nach den Einbau und der angeblichen Installation der aktuellen Treiber ein "PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach)" im Gerätemanager mit einem gelben Warnzeichen: "Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert. (Code 28)".

Auch nach hundertmaligem Neuprobieren, De- und Installieren und einigen Tassen Kaffee später geht es nicht weg. Es kommt der dumme Hardwareassistent, der nirgends (auch nicht auf der AVM-CD) passende Treiber findet.

Fritz!Fon beispielsweise läuft dagegen schon (das Programm an sich meine ich), ich bekomme beim Anrufen jedoch einen "Protokollfehler Ebene 1 (z. B. ISDN-Anschlusskabel nicht oder falsch gesteckt)". Dies ist meines Erachtens zwar nicht der Fall, aber auch dieser Fehler ist recht hartnäckig (habe schon alle zur Verfügung stehenden Dosen ausprobiert).

Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

Danke im Voraus und einen schönen Abend noch,
randomize ();


----------



## Sinac (9. Juli 2004)

Hm, sicher das das die richtige CD ist? Auf jeden Fall liegt es daran das Windows keinen Treiber für deine Karte hat obwohl Windows XP eigentlich einen hat für die AVM Fritz! Card PCI...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Radhad (9. Juli 2004)

Lade dir die Treiber von der AVM Site runter, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## randomize (15. Juli 2004)

Hmmm, vielleicht ist die Dose ja doch tot, so genau erinnere ich mich gar nicht... Kann man eine ISDN-Buchse irgendwie (möglichst PC-unabhängig...) auf Funktion überprüfen?

Danke auch weger der Treiber-Tipps, werde es einfach nochmal versuchen.

Tschüss,
randomize


----------

